# Roofing Subs with Workers Comp Wanted in DFW area



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

<P>Anyone know of any Roofing subs with workers comp in the DFW area? For dential Roofng</P>


----------



## rooftec (Mar 11, 2012)

*roofing crew(s) with Workmens Comp*

we do - what is your offer? what are you paying?
We do residential and commercial - How much work have you got?
you can call me at 602-549-1216
ask for Jack - or send an e-mail to


----------



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

*Insurance*

Your phone number doesn't work


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha


----------



## rooftec (Mar 11, 2012)

JWH said:


> Your phone number doesn't work


Hi - I don't know why there would be a problem - its 602-549-1216 or alternatively you can call 480-747-1444 - they both work - I am getting calls all day long from various friends and business associates - try again thanks (i would put my email, but I do not want it to attract lots of spam by appearing in a public forum)


----------

